# Juvenat Treatment, What Are the Details?



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

I've been coming across mentions of the "juvenat" processes/treatments/drugs in the Ciaphas Cain series and I'm wondering if the process has been described in detail in any of the Black Library books, or anywhere else for that matter? How long the process takes, what drugs are used, that sort of detail.


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

I think it has been left intentionally vague, so as to not get caught looking archaic, should an actual process be developed. From what I've gathered, it is a mix of gene-therapies, augmetics and surgery. It might go from the surgical replacement of failing organs, either with harvested organs or owner's stem-cell-grown organs, to the augmetic support of bones and neural structures, to adding whole new body parts.
It wouldn't surprise me if the AdMech had, hidden away for the use of Arch Magi only, the ability to transfer a concious mind into a new organic body; they can already do it into machines, I believe.
I'd love to know, as well, if there have been any detailed descriptions.

GFP


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

It comes up alot in the Eisenhorn and Ravenor series aswell, but again it never goes intor great detail. Sure in the second Eisenhorn book it talks a little bit more about it concerning Bequin


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

I don't think anything specific beyond them being both painful and expensive.

Though I don't quite recall where exactly I read painful...

And it has to be much more than simply replacing old organs as they still look and move as if they were young. Probably some sort of gene-therapy.

I'm also hesitant about moving consciousness into new bodies. Ravenor remained in his body even after suffering his injuries. Someone of his standing would, without a doubt, have the clout to receive the best of the best. Plus the AdMech cares less about transferring consciousness into inferior flesh when they can augment it with superior technology. 

And wasn't Eisenhorn's buddy in a casket rather rare? Some sort of ancient relic lost to humanity?


----------



## tabbytomo (Aug 12, 2008)

im fairly certain the casket of which you speak is not of imperial design, names dude was glaw wasn't it? yeh fairly sure it was either of chaos or xenos origin.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I think the best description in BL books is probaby the process that Kasper Hawser underwent at the hands of the wolf priests in _Prospero Burns_. IIRC he had his skin taken off and scrubbed, muscles and skeleton reinforced, and got a bionic eye. While I'm sure what he went through was far and above what even the richest planetary governor could afford, it might give an insight into some of the process.


----------



## Smokes (Nov 27, 2009)

Pontius Glaw's soul was trapped inside that casket but it was of ancient xenos / heretical design if I remember correctly. His family collected bits and pieces of his soul or something like that and eventually completed the construction of the casket. Inquisitors often get it and obviously with their authority they can get the absolute best for themselves and their agents. But I guess for lesser people like governors, etc it would be like a grim-dark botox treatment on steroids with surgery thrown in for a boob job.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

You guys suck. I was trying to remain obtuse enough to prevent any spoilers .


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks much for the replies.



hailene said:


> You guys suck. I was trying to remain obtuse enough to prevent any spoilers .


I don't mind being spoiled (though I probably should have mentioned that in the OP). :biggrin:

I can see GFP's point that BL would not want it the details to become dated (and with the current rate of technological advance I could see that happening).

You've all piqued my interest though, I'll be keeping an eye out for those books.


----------

